# Longshot : Looking for the Podium Cycling Tron Jersey/bibs or Skinsuit



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

I have always wanted this kit but didnt have the reason or the body to pull it off back then.









Anyone has this and there willing to sell let me know sizes/price.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

Sportivr Distribution


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

The only thing they are UK based. And there is no size chart.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

pittcanna said:


> The only thing they are UK based. And there is no size chart.


So contact them and ask them about sizing, shipping costs, duties, whatever. People here order cycling equipment from UK sellers all the time.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

removed


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> So contact them and ask them about sizing, shipping costs, duties, whatever. People here order cycling equipment from UK sellers all the time.


On there website there is no contact information availibe, also I have had bad history with uk sellers.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> On there website there is no contact information availibe, also I have had bad history with uk sellers.


They're probably waiting for you over there, in the UK, to inquire about their products. Then again they don't have much of a website and nothing in regards to the company.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

mikerp said:


> They're probably waiting for you over there, in the UK, to inquire about their products. Then again they don't have much of a website and nothing in regards to the company.


 Looks to me like they might even be defunct as a company.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

ibericb said:


> Looks to me like they might even be defunct as a company.



Exactly, there website has zero contact information, zero information at all.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

pittcanna said:


> Exactly, there website has zero contact information, zero information at all.


For christ sake, it's their not there.


----------

